
How Open Publish Can Release the Dormant Value of Digital Cultural Production - olalonde
https://blockai.com/blog/how-open-publish-can-release-the-dormant-value-of-digital-cultural-production/
======
superinducer
Digital rights management of IP is becoming increasingly complex and so hard
to track over time. I could see how this would be a valuable tool for managing
creator rights.

